# Disappointed with the new 21 plate TT



## Alexah (11 mo ago)

Anyone else bought the new TT and found it very underwhelming??? This is my 5th TT and probably my last now....quality has gone downhill and the price has gone up. I had an 02 plate MK1 225bhp quattro and loved it, then an 07 plate TFSI Convertible, then a 12 plate TTS and a 17 plate S line and now the 21 plate new emission friendlier whatnot.....Audi said the bhp is slightly reduced to meet emission targets 🥱 blah blah blah. But it has nowhere near the response time and acceleration of my 17 plate. I mean yeah it goes but not like a TT should. Feels like the turbo is non existent, there’s no torque either. I’ve tried to get on with it but I’ve had it 7mths now and I’m just MEH with it. Might aswell if got a Ford Focus 😬 keen to hear other people’s thoughts on the new model! I wish I’d test driven it but they were still using the Covid excuse


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

I'm not sure if this is most 'new cars' in general now you know. 

I'm not sure of the specifics of the TT but does it share its platform with more models than previous Mk's? 

Usually the souls of characterful cars become diluted to make the car 'economical' until you are left with the same car under 6 banners with a different body kit on it. 

Ultimately all cars will suffer a similar fate as to fall in line with regulations and emission standards...


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Alexah said:


> Anyone else bought the new TT and found it very underwhelming??? This is my 5th TT and probably my last now....quality has gone downhill and the price has gone up. I had an 02 plate MK1 225bhp quattro and loved it, then an 07 plate TFSI Convertible, then a 12 plate TTS and a 17 plate S line and now the 21 plate new emission friendlier whatnot.....Audi said the bhp is slightly reduced to meet emission targets 🥱 blah blah blah. But it has nowhere near the response time and acceleration of my 17 plate. I mean yeah it goes but not like a TT should. Feels like the turbo is non existent, there’s no torque either. I’ve tried to get on with it but I’ve had it 7mths now and I’m just MEH with it. Might aswell if got a Ford Focus 😬 keen to hear other people’s thoughts on the new model! I wish I’d test driven it but they were still using the Covid excuse


 Really sorry and surprised you don’t like your new ride.
In May of 2021 I was looking to change my VW Scirocco and was struggling to find something that looked good and was different to the mainstream.
I had my first ever test drive of a TT and was smitten, I just had to get one.
You have had far more TT driving experience than myself and therefore likely have a higher expectation than myself also, but I just love my TT, I think it has plenty of ooomph when it’s needed and that’s not even in Dynamic mode.
you don’t say what TT you are referring to ?


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

Way vehicles are going with ICE I'm afraid unless the performance is enhanced by the addition of an electric motor.

I bought a new Triumph Scrambler motorcycle a few months ago and considering it has a big 1200cc twin engine the performance is lacklustre. The latest emissions regulations for bikes, Euro5, have strangled it to death. I knew this would probably be the case but bought it anyway as the performance is just about Ok for the type of bike but looks fantastic.


----------

